# Hey I'm new



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome! What beautiful horses you have and such fab pics. Must be really proud!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!

I'm glad to hear that Willow is feeling better! Good luck on your ride!


----------

